# Frigidaire Microwave won't heat and fan won't run



## used2beatech (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a Frigidaire over the stove microwave FMV156DCC that won't heat and the fan won't run. The control panel is active (time, timer, power level, time cook, etc.) but it remains silent and nothing happens. Has anyone else seen this problem? Is there a troubleshooting guide where I can trace power or check signal voltages? Are there any problematic connectors, etc? Can anyone describe the theory of operation to help shed some light on the problem? I welcome all advice.


----------



## used2beatech (Oct 10, 2009)

*Frigidaire Microwave Won't Heat*

My Frigidaire Electrolux FMV156DCC has an active touch pad (clock, timer, cooking level, etc.) but is unresponsive when I press the start button. The fan doesn't start and the unit doesn't heat. Has anyone seen this before? Does anyone have a troubleshooting guide for this unit to help me trace power and check signal voltages?


----------

